# Weird ghost line on 2 tests???



## S_Dowd

I've been taking these tests for the last few days and today 2 of them showed up with these weird ghost lines. Has anyone ever had this happen? I'm counting them as negatives since I don't see color, but they are weird!


----------



## NightFlower

I've had them before. You are correct they are negative the ghost line is where the positive would be if pregnant. Not sure why they do that though. I've had a few frer do that too. Such a waste.


----------



## S_Dowd

NightFlower said:


> I've had them before. You are correct they are negative the ghost line is where the positive would be if pregnant. Not sure why they do that though. I've had a few frer do that too. Such a waste.

Thanks for replying. In all my years of taking tests I don't think I've ever had this happen. And it happened on 2 tests. So weird! 

I just started spotting right on schedule, so definitely out this month. AF should be here on Sunday. I'm going to focus on losing weight and being super healthy this month!


----------



## MumwithPCOS

Yup so annoying when it first catches your eye and then you realised ghost line :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------

